# General > Upcoming Events >  TAIHAPE NZDA SWAZI KIDS SHOOT   NOV 30TH

## gamereaper

Our annual Swazi sponsored kids shoot is on this Sunday the 30th November.
Deacons Road Range.All on the 100m range. 
All with .22lr   BBQ lunch and drink.
Club ammo available for sale on the day.
11.00am start.    get there earlier if you need to sight in guns.

no rules this year.you can shoot off bi-pods or whatever ,im just going to make the targets smaller.

----------

